# The difference between an Ambully and an Exotic?



## LoudMouf

The difference between an American Bully and an "Exotic" Bully. It's truly a shame that people breed and think dogs like these are acceptable.


----------



## angelbaby

exotic is just another name for trainwreck. A breed for those who can not read a standard or follow it . A breed for those that can't afford a well put together dog so they buy the cheapest crap put a cool name on it like exotic then over breed it and sell them for thousands to unsuspecting or uneducated people like themselves. They breed them on 1st heats cause with a life span of 5 years tops they can not afford to wait 2 years to start breeding them, gotta get all that fya out of them before they have a heart attack. A bunch of used car salesmen are in the exotic bullys, the way they pump them out they must be great salesmen. DISGUSTING.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Yeah I never got the whole exotic thing. Let's take an AmBully mix in some English Bulldog or French Bulldog and see how messed up lookin of a dog we can make... and its terrible how many flaws and defects these dogs are bred with. Poor animals, they don't deserve this...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## redog

Sad, I have a crippled dog and I can't believe the life these guys are living, sure they look healthy now, but wait for them to reach 3 years old or so. Does ABKC actually register this crap? They should be carefully what they promote, their gunna run out of good dogs before long


----------



## angelbaby

I think ABKC recognizes them as am bullys , there are alot registered with them but I have yet to see many in the ring or with pictures with ribbons from them so I doubt they show any of these messes. I have seen video from friends where people have brought dogs like this to a show but not actually entered. I saw a post awhile ago to an exotic bully registry , it's ridiculous.


----------



## redog

Hehe my wife is irate right now. I shouldn't have shown her the vid.lol


----------



## LoudMouf

If she is irrate then it has done it's job. People should be pist off about people who have the audicity to breed and promote dogs like this. It's a disgrace to anyone doing anything ethical with dogs. 

People breeding these dogs are nothing more than uneducated profiteering douchetards.


----------



## ames

Makes me so sad how ignorant people are to think their dog is healthy, or happy. such a shame.


----------



## shewerewolf

How can any of those poor dogs even walk??? How horrible.....I think Im gonna be sick..


----------



## BullyGal

LoudMouf said:


> If she is irrate then it has done it's job. People should be pist off about people who have the audicity to breed and promote dogs like this. It's a disgrace to anyone doing anything ethical with dogs.
> 
> People breeding these dogs are nothing more than uneducated profiteering *douchetards*.


Douchetards... that word is AWESOME


----------



## mccoypitbulls

What will they come up with next? hand over eyes, looking down shaking my head.


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Oh I should not have watched this....so sad. Those poor dogs.


----------



## mccoypitbulls

I did not even click it. Saw enough from whats on here. They want them to fit in their pockets. Pretty soon they will pull it out, push a button, and boom , supersized.

Pocket Rocket..LOL


----------



## EckoMac

The legs on those dogs!
Animal abuse at it's finest.


----------



## Black Rabbit

WTF :curse: this seriously pisses me off. How can people be so damn blind and ignorant. :curse: I mean seriously can you not tell the dogs look jacked up!!!


----------



## SeanR

i wonder what was going through those "breeders" minds, mmm i wonder how far out-turned i can get their elbows to be. Such a shame to ruin an athletic breed through such fault based breeding. And the people who support these guys by buying there pups are just as much to blame


----------



## angelbaby

kg420 said:


> WTF :curse: this seriously pisses me off. How can people be so damn blind and ignorant. :curse: I mean seriously can you not tell the dogs look jacked up!!!


right?? I have had new people to the breed, people who don't even nor ever owned a bully. They comes and see my dogs and make comments to me on how they looked online and saw such messed up dogs. Dogs with elbows bowed and high rears and dips in their backs. How can someone who has no clue on the standard or the breed even be able to pick up messes like these dogs have and point out flaws when breeders of these dogs can't even see it. People be having some BIG ass blinders on when it comes to these exotics. I think there blinders are in the form of $$$$. I just don't get how they can sell these to people, always an idiot out there waiting to be taken advantage of I guess.


----------



## PatienceFlame

Why would anyone in their right mind own, breed or even touch dogs that look like they fell into a huge bucket of WTF? 

Shame on the so called 'Breeders'


----------

